# Zaskar X Aufbau



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Wie schon im Paketthread verkündet, ist hier ein 18" Zaskar X eingetrudelt, sozusagen ein "Jubi", Version 1  

Auf dieses Ding werde ich meine (wg. Hausausbau zeitlich begrenzten) Basteleien konzentrieren.

Hier der Rahmen:













Die einzige Linie, der ich beim Aufbau folgen will, ist: *SCHWARZ* soll es sein. 
Ach ja, und gefallen soll es mir natürlich. 

Da es ein Zaskar X ist, gefiel mir der Gedanke, das X auch an der Schaltung zu sehen, also wird das Bike wahrscheinlich mit einer neuen XTR 9-fach aufgebaut (Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Shifter hab ich schon.
Wenn es mir um "Timecorrect" ginge, hätte ich hier natürlich die XT meines 1999er Centurions, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig.

Eine schwarze 4-Arm-Turbine hab ich schon mit neuen RF-Blättern auf 9-Fach umgebaut.

Ich habe zwei Gabeln hier herumstehen: Eine R7 mit 80mm und eine ältere Bomber Marathon mit ebenfalls 80mm. Die R7 ist wirklich komplett schwarz, die Bomber passt aber auch gut. Mal sehen. Das Steuerrohr ist 14,5" lang, hoffentlich passen die Gabeln.
Welche es auch wird, sie soll dann (analog zum Rahmen) mattschwarze Decals bekommen.

LRS: Irgendwann soll da ein neuer rein, so schwarz wie möglich. Momentan habe ich erstmal die Wahl zwischen zwei silbernen: XT-Parallax plus Mavic 222 (von ca. 1999) oder DT Onyx plus 317. Beide stehen hier rum.

Bremsen: V-Brake, habe hier einen neuen Satz schwarze, leichte XLC rumliegen. Mal sehen. Am coolsten wären natürlich Ultimates o.ä. ... aber mein Budget ist nicht endlos.

Sattelstütze: Hier das erste Problem: Eigentlich soll der Rahmen 27.2 aufnehmen, aber die 27.2er Stütze (die in meinem Zaskar Team perfekt passt) wackelt im X! Also 27.4?  

Vorbau/Lenker: Momentan hab ich einen GT-Vorbau (evtl Fake) und einen syncros Fixed-Lenker da, das geht erstmal für den Aufbau und erste Probefahrten (irgendwann). Aber falls jemand was passendes übrig hat...

Pedale: Leichte, schwarze Procraft mit Haken und Riemen (ich mag das).

Sattel: Ideen?

Steuersatz???  


Hier mal grob zusammengesteckt:

Rahmen mit Bomber, XTR und Turbine.


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Mai 2008)

auch wenn du bei schwarz bleiben willst, stelle ich mir nen weissen speedneedle doch passend vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (21. Mai 2008)

ein paar rote Farbtupfer? Schnellspanner, Stützenklemme, Kettenblattschrauben, Spacer...


----------



## Kruko (21. Mai 2008)

Ich würde persönlich nicht alles schwarz machen. Lieber ein paar Farbtupfer einbauen. Aber die Entscheidung musst Du für Dich treffen.

Steuersatz?? Was willst Du den investieren?? Cane Creek, Hope und Chris King habe ich bei meinen Rädern verbaut. Bereiten alle keine Probleme. Ist aber eine Preisfrage


----------



## oliversen (21. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Sattelstütze: Hier das erste Problem: Eigentlich soll der Rahmen 27.2 aufnehmen, aber die 27.2er Stütze (die in meinem Zaskar Team perfekt passt) wackelt im X! Also 27.4?
> 
> [/URL]




Hi Backfish,

habe eine 27.4 x 350 mm Thomson Elite in Schwarz. Nagelneu, nur ein Montageversuch. PN bei interesse

Ach ja, tolles Projekt. Weiteren Progress posten

oliversen


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

hm... mattschwarz und glänzend  gemischt darf das so ?... 

und dein steuerohr ist sicher keine 14,5" (inch = 36,8 cm ) lang gelle ?  

du wirst minimum einen 22cm schaft benötigen wenn du aufspacerst noch mehr. weiter....


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich würde es mit *BLAUEN* Farbtupfern (Steuersatz, Kettenblattschrauben, Schnellspanner, Naben, Sattel, Griffe) aufbauen. Schwarz glänzende Teile gehen insofern dass die Decals ja auch glänzen.

Unbedingt schwarze Kettenblätter!

Schönes Projekt!

PS: Moe hatte doch mal so eine geile Mattschwarze Kurbel gepostet.....


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2008)

hab noch nen schönen janz kurz jebrauchten race face steuresatz hier.
bei interesse melden.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und dein steuerohr ist sicher keine 14,5" (inch = 36,8 cm ) lang gelle ?



Um Himmels Willen! Da war ich wohl mit den Gedanken schon/noch bei anderen MaÃen. 


Kint schrieb:


> du wirst minimum einen 22cm schaft benÃ¶tigen wenn du aufspacerst noch mehr.



Aufspacern ist nicht geplant, aber auch so wird's knapp.

Und nÃ¶, schwarz heisst schwarz.  Keine Farbtupfer, kein weiss. Farbtupfer hab ich schon am Ruckus (wenige rote). Klar, es kÃ¶nnte gut aussehen, ich will aber gaanz schwarz probieren. Das wird vermutlich schwieriger, als es sich anhÃ¶rt, wenn man es konsequent durchziehen will.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schwarz glÃ¤nzende Teile gehen insofern dass die Decals ja auch glÃ¤nzen.



Dachte ich mir auch. Die glÃ¤nzend schwarzen Teile sind dann sozusagen die Farbtupfer 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Unbedingt schwarze KettenblÃ¤tter!



Steht definitiv auf der Liste, es mÃ¼ssen mir nur ein paar nicht zu teure Ã¼ber den Weg laufen.

Die Turbine soll auf jeden Fall bleiben. Vorher hatte ich noch an eine Hone gedacht, die hat so einen coolen Stealthbomber Look.


Steuersatz: Ist so ein Teil, fÃ¼r das ich ungern 100â¬ ausgebe. Chris King o.Ã¤. muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ein rad ganz schwarz sein darf, dann das!  
Und matt mit glänzend mischen finde ich schon wegen der Decals nicht schlecht.
Wenn schon, denn schon: Die R7 rein und schwarze KB sind Pflicht.
Ich würde die Onyx-Naben mit schwarzen Felgen deiner Wahl und schwarzen Speichen einspeichen. Evtl. Habe ich noch was komplett schwarzes für dich, geh gleich mal gucken.

Was für ´nen Lenker willst du denn? Straight as hell oder was gekröpftes Richtung DH-Bügel?

Das Bike rockt!


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Danke 

Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es echt was besonderes wird. 

Die Onyx sind silbern, sieht man auf diesem Bild:





Beim Lenker muss ich mal schauen, erstmal den geraden Syncros Fixed ausprobieren, ich kann ja wohl nicht spacern.


Weiss jemand einen günstigen, sehr flachen Steuersatz?

Würde mir evtl ein Vorbau mit nur einer Schraube helfen, da der Gabelschaft ja bis über die Schraube gehen muss:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300224829894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
Im vergleich zu einem Vorbau mit 2 Schrauben spart das evtl ein paar mm...?
Ich muss das einfach mal messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von den Bremshebeln:
http://www.meilenweit.net/cgi-bin/gross.cgi?26025
SRAM 9.0, 154g/Paar und 30â¬ fÃ¼r beide ... und schwarz, natÃ¼rlich.  Sehen af dem Foto allerdings etwas nach Plaste aus, irgendwie sehr rund.

Edit:
http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/images/sram90hebel.jpg
Noch ein Foto... Ich weiss nicht...  NÃ¶.


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von den Bremshebeln:
> http://www.meilenweit.net/cgi-bin/gross.cgi?26025
> SRAM 9.0, 154g/Paar und 30 für beide ... und schwarz, natürlich.  Sehen af dem Foto allerdings etwas nach Plaste aus, irgendwie sehr rund.
> 
> ...



fand ich schon immer ugly die sram bremsen ... genauer nachgedacht eigentlich alles von sram vor der x-o... duck... 

 und beim vorbau ist letzendlich die klemmhöhe entscheidend und die ist beim syncros afaik gar nicht mal sooo niedrig. wegen der klemmung musst du da auch etwas material haben nach oben... und drauf achten, innen der übergang zum eigentölichen vorbaurohr - die ganz neuen bzw die ganz leichten alten die haben meist eine sehr große bohrung, die muss auch abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Danke. Erstmal messen, vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Ooooh 

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...43;page=1;ID=34d03a219ec02e9eba8dfdc96db1ee29
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...enuid2=15;ID=34d03a219ec02e9eba8dfdc96db1ee29


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ooooh
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...43;page=1;ID=34d03a219ec02e9eba8dfdc96db1ee29
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...enuid2=15;ID=34d03a219ec02e9eba8dfdc96db1ee29



Schön, ich finde auch die hier schick, kosten bei Christoph (cnc-bike.de) 39,-
Und wegen der pfiffigen Schelle muss man nicht das ganze Geraffel vom Lenker abschrauben, um die zu (de-) montieren.


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Naja, da sie wohl die einzigen mit dieser Schelle sind, muss man doch alles demontieren, es sei denn, man hatte vorher keine Bremse. 

Aber diese Hebel kombiniert mit den XLC, das wäre die gute Sparversion.
Die Cane Creek sind optisch aber echt cool. Es gibt nur noch nicht all zu viele Infos hier im Forum. Vielleicht sollte ich die 100,- riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die Cane Creek sind optisch aber echt cool. Es gibt nur noch nicht all zu viele Infos hier im Forum. Vielleicht sollte ich die 100,- riskieren.



Die Reviews bei mtbr.com sind ziemlich gut, also gut bremsen werden die direct curve schon:

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/brake_system/


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Mai 2008)

Die Cane Creek Direct Curve 3 Bremsen hab ich an meinem alten kurier MTB.
Hab keinen ärger damit gehabt, gute bremsleistung und gut verarbeitet.
sehen in natura auch gar nichtmal übel aus.


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2008)

Im Classic Basar hat ein Chris King fÃ¼r 50â¬ den Besitzer gewechselt, und zwar ein *schwarzer* mit *schwarzem* Logo! 

Ich sollte meine Augen besser offenhalten.


----------



## Kruko (22. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Im Classic Basar hat ein Chris King für 50 den Besitzer gewechselt, und zwar ein *schwarzer* mit *schwarzem* Logo!
> 
> Ich sollte meine Augen besser offenhalten.



Meinst Du den von mini-tom??

Der hätte Dir nicht viel gebracht außer einem kaputten Steuerrohr. War nämlich 1 1/4 Zoll


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Im Classic Basar hat ein Chris King für 50 den Besitzer gewechselt, und zwar ein *schwarzer* mit *schwarzem* Logo!
> 
> Ich sollte meine Augen besser offenhalten.



ruhig - war ein 114 - der hätte nicht gepasst. da das heute kaum noch gebraucht wird sind die naturgemäß günstiger... da das der einzige schwarz schwarze ist den ich je gesehen habe, denke ich da hat mal jemand nacheloxiert - (was ich nicht mini-tom unterstelle um das klarzustellen)


----------



## hellmachine (22. Mai 2008)

wäre auch beinahe weich geworden mit nem zaskarx:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330235973721
ungefahren. hab dann aber das ende verpasst und war mir mit folgekosten dann doch zuteuer.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Hab ich auch gesehen, hätte aber Angst, damit zu fahren. Bei meinem muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen, nur auf die Decals muss ich höllisch aufpassen, die sind nicht reproduzierbar (matt/glanz/glitzer).


PS: Forum-Schluckauf? Wo ist denn mein Beitrag von gestern, ...? War wohl zu blöd zum abschicken, egal.


----------



## HimoRoyden (26. Mai 2008)

Wilkommen im Club der schwarzen Zora!!!

Habe mir vergangenes Jahr ein X aus Annaheim importiert und bisweilen aufgebaut. Habe mich für das Flgende Menü entschieden:

- GT Bologna Starrgabel schwarz
- FSA Steuersatz schwarz (keine Empfehlung!)
- Syncros Catleprod
- Syncros Gain Bar
- GT BMX Griffe rot/schwarz
- Magura HS33 schwarz/silber
- XT Schalthebel
- Sachs PLASMA(!) Schaltwerk
- XT Umwerfer
- Tune Schnellspanner Ti rot (keine Empfehlung wert)
- RaceFace Northshore DH schwarz
- RaceFace Innenlager DH
- RaceFace Kettenblätter und wahlweise Bash Guard schwarz mit roten Schrauben
- Syncros Sattelstütze schwarz
- Flite SLR rot
- Sram Ritzelpack -fach
- XT Naben
- Mavic Rims (SUP121...)
- Schwalbe Crazy Bob / Conti Vert Pro je nach dem...

Ein geiles genehmes, immer passendes Bike. Ein echtes GT. Ah ja, Eisernes Kreuz Pedale... spassiger Spot aber - AUA!

Viel Spaß beim montieren. Stell ein Foto rein. Xrules...  

Foto gibt es dann mal.


----------



## HimoRoyden (26. Mai 2008)

So - Bilder Online...


----------



## Backfisch (27. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an, bin neugierig aufs Foto 

Momntan bin ich auf Gabelsuche, brauche eine 80er oder 100er Gabel mit Cantisockeln, 22cm Steuerrohr und ganz schwarz (auch Standrohre). Habe eine Marathon Retro XC bei eBay verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Club der schwarzen Zora!!!
> 
> Habe mir vergangenes Jahr ein X aus Annaheim importiert und bisweilen aufgebaut. Habe mich für das Flgende Menü entschieden:
> 
> - GT Bologna Starrgabel schwarz



ich erinnere mich da aber eher an eine Selezione Tecnologie Meccaniche gabel....


----------



## HimoRoyden (28. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich da aber eher an eine Selezione Tecnologie Meccaniche gabel....



 RSPCT! Ist ne Weile her. Hatte ich montiert und sieht man auch auf den Bildern in der Galerie. Bin dann aber aufgrund einer kplt. geschlitzten Gabelbrücke (gefräst) auf die Nase gebonkt, weil sich das Teil in einer schnellen links derart verbogen hat, dass das Bike nicht weiter zu kontrollieren war !GEFAHR!

So dann, schöne Optikgabel raus, Hardware vom GT Gott rein. Basta. Die STM wird jetzt mal ein wenig verbessert. Eine neue Gabelbrücke und neue Führungsbänder und Abstreifer. Ich mag sie halt  

Aber eins sag ich euch: So ne Starrgabel an nem Alurahmen ist halt was für Idealisten! Ich werd schon bald mal eine FG einbauen - das X soll ein Tourer werden. Für die Spielereien habe ich noch ein "gammeliges" Bike... Ein Avalanch! 

Gruß in die Runde...


----------



## HimoRoyden (28. Mai 2008)




----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2008)

Cool.

Ich schwanke übrigens gerade zwischen zwei Laufradsätzen:

http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6069-0027-N0710/mavic-crossride-ub-08-schwarz.phtml

http://cgi.ebay.de/LAUFRADSATZ-MAVI...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich bin ja mit XT und Mavic bisher ganz gut gefahren (99er XT Parallax Nabe und X222), aber die Crossride sehen super aus und versprechen einiges.


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Die Suche nach einer Federgabel nervt. Kann jemand ne günstige, schwarze Starrgabel emfehlen, die ich da einbauen kann? Vielleicht bleibt es dann so (ich fahre ganz gerne starr), vielleicht läuft mir ja mal ne passende Federgabel über den Weg.
Taugen die Kinesis Gabeln in der Bucht was?


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die Suche nach einer Federgabel nervt. Kann jemand ne günstige, schwarze Starrgabel emfehlen, die ich da einbauen kann? Vielleicht bleibt es dann so (ich fahre ganz gerne starr), vielleicht läuft mir ja mal ne passende Federgabel über den Weg.
> Taugen die Kinesis Gabeln in der Bucht was?



jepp tun sie. fahre ich auch ne maxxlight dürfte das sein. - angemessen steif und alu wie sich das gehört.... die ienbauhöhe lönnte aber kritisch werden - uasnahmsweise mal im negativen sinn. die maxlight wenn ichs recht erinnere haben alle so um die 405 - 415mm - die judy die da drin war dürfte baer schon so gegen 430 - 450 tendieren...genaueres bin ich jetzt zu faul zum suchen - aber ich denke es wird knapp gehen. sag nicht vergessen.


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Der Zaskar X Rahmen war wohl für 100mm-Gabeln ausgelegt. 

Sowas dürfte passen, aber optisch und preislich ist es nicht so ganz das, was ich suche.


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

http://www.bike-shop.de/kinesis-mtbgabel-maxlight-disc-schwarz-p-8297.html
Billiger wird's wohl nicht.


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob die Aufkleber auf den Kinesis Maxlight Gabeln auf oder unter dem Lack sind?

Die gibt es im obigen Shop übrigens auch "mit ohne Disc" für knapp 93 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Einbauhöhe ist aber dann nur noch 425mm...


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.bike-shop.de/kinesis-mtbgabel-maxlight-disc-schwarz-p-8297.html
> Billiger wird's wohl nicht.



oh... das ist dann ne aktuelle. jau kaufen sieht doch gut aus.... 

diese pace starrgabel verschnitte fidne ich persönlich zu filigran an nem alurahmen aber ist geschmacksache...

meine ist aus der charge die vor nem guten jahr bei beay verhökert wurde, kann lagerware gewesen sein. (vielleicht deswegen auch die 405mm ???) und bei meiner waren die kleber seperat dabei, noch nicht appliziert - ich hab sie mir auch gespart..


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2008)

Backfisch, ich empfehl Dir die Kinesis. Aber nimm nicht die 450er, die 425er passt besser. 

Ich hätt noch ne 425er Canti-Only auf Lager 



Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.bike-shop.de/kinesis-mtbgabel-maxlight-disc-schwarz-p-8297.html
> Billiger wird's wohl nicht.



Hat das Zaskar X auch den integrierten Steuersatz wie die 06er und 07er Team? Dann achte darauf, das Du die Kinesis nicht mit dem integrated-Gabelkopf kaufst, der ist dicker als der Rahmen, sieht optisch verboten aus. Hier sieht es, ist ne 450er:







Hier zum Vergleich das selbe Rad mit ner 425er mit normalem Kopf:


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Das X ist von 1999, es hat nen normalen Ahead-Steuersatz. Der Rahmen wurde aber ausdrücklich für 100mm-Gabeln gebaut, daher könnten 425 doch etwas flach sein.
Aber PN mir doch mal den Preis für die 425er. 

Oder ich verabschiede mich vom "Schwarze Standrohre"-Dogma, dann hab ich ne größere Federgabelauswahl.



- Sind Sie ein unentschlossener Mensch?

- Ja... Neee... oder Doch? Weiss nicht.


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2008)

Neue Gabelkandidaten: Surly Instigator und Kona Project 2

Surly ist sauschwer, Kona ist günstiger und leichter, dafür in D nicht zu bekommen. Beide passen für 100mm-Federgabel-Geo.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2008)

Die 06er und 07er Team sind übrigens auch für 100er Gabeln gebaut, und die 425er passt trotzdem super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn Deine nicht schon abgesägt wäre, hätte ich sie ja mal ausprobiert. 

Habe mir jetzt für 85,- die Surly bestellt, leichter als ne Federgabel ist sie allemal.

Diese ekstatische Review des zaskar X ist übrigens recht lustig:
http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=118&category=stuff_reviews


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt für 85,- die Surly bestellt, leichter als ne Federgabel ist sie allemal.



Mannometer - 1,4kg (ungekürzter Schaft) ist ein richtiger Brocken. Ich denke, dazu gibt es genug Alternativen. Schau dir mal die Gabeln bei Velotraum an. 

Die cross crmo Plus wiegt 1220g und ist mit 119 Euro auch preislich im Rahmen. Die etwas geringere EBH von 425mm spricht für dich vllt. gegen sie.


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2008)

Danke, die Gabeln kannte ich noch nicht. 
Habe jetzt sehr unterschiedliche Gewichtsangaben zur Surly gefunden, bei BPO steht 1,06kg. Ob das eine andere Ausführung ist oder eine "verkaufsfördernde Abweichung", mal sehen. Ich hab ja Rückgaberecht.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2008)

gebrauchte Pace RC 31 gibts für um die 150, momentan is eine mit Titan Krone im Leichtbaumarkt für 140 drin.


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juni 2008)

Keine Sockel, Schaft zu kurz,...
Ausserdem: Für ne Pace bin ich zu schwer.

Hast eigentlich meine PN bekommen?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juni 2008)

moin zusamm! sorry aber kann mir einer erklärn was ein zaskar x darstellt? wie alt? gabs das offiziell zu kaufn o isses n prototyp? wenn offiziell als komplettrad oder rahmenkit?
mfg


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juni 2008)

Komplettrad, Geburtstagsmodell zum 10., aus dem Jahr 2000.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juni 2008)

aaha thx


----------



## Backfisch (12. Juni 2008)

Bitte. 







Meins wird aber völlig anders aufgebaut... die Entscheidung für 'ne Gabel ist endlich gefallen (die Surly war nirgends lieferbar), LRS hab ich jetzt auch. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Keine Sockel, Schaft zu kurz,...
> Ausserdem: Für ne Pace bin ich zu schwer.



Cantischellen kannste nachrüsten und abspecken unter 90kg.
Mit `ner Alu- oder Stahlstarrgabel wirst du nie den Komfort erreichen wie ein Carbongabel bietet. Ich bin an der Winterschleuder dieses Jahr eine Stahlgabel gefahren und es war kein Vergleich zu einer Pace.




Backfisch schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich meine PN bekommen?



Ja, und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (12. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Cantischellen kannste nachrüsten



Kostet auch wieder und wiegt auch wieder.



daniel77 schrieb:


> n und abspecken unter 90kg.



keine Lust



daniel77 schrieb:


> Mit `ner Alu- oder Stahlstarrgabel wirst du nie den Komfort erreichen wie ein Carbongabel bietet. Ich bin an der Winterschleuder dieses Jahr eine Stahlgabel gefahren und es war kein Vergleich zu einer Pace.



Ich fahre gerne Stahlgabel, wenn ich Komfort will dann fahre ich gleich gefedert.



daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja, und?



Naja, Aluschaft und Stahlschaft sind nicht das gleiche, hab's leider erst spät gemerkt.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2008)

servus! welche starrgabel würde denn in mein zaskar team passen? ne pace? wieviel gewicht hält die aus? gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2008)

Kinesis Maxlight 425mm:


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

Lies Dich mal durch Seite 2 . TigersClaw sagt, in 06er und 07er Zassis geht ne Gabel mit 425mm Einbauhöhe. Darauf musst Du einfach achten. Ich hab ihm jetzt einfach mal vertraut  und ne Salsa beim singlespeedshop.de gekauft:





Mein "neuer" Laufradsatz ist auch auf dem Bild (XT mit Mavic x225 und schwarzen Speichen).

Noch diese Woche soll der Steuersatz kommen, dann wird mit dem Aufbau richtig angefangen.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2008)

Backfisch, zeig mal im Ganzen, die Gabel scheint nett auszusehen.


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

Muss mal Reifen draufziehen und ein Ganzkörperfoto machen, nur mit Felgen sieht die Gabel noch extrem wuchtig aus.

Vorbau wird übrigens ein älterer Kore Lite Stem 140mm, falls die Geo passt.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Lies Dich mal durch Seite 2 . TigersClaw sagt, in 06er und 07er Zassis geht ne Gabel mit 425mm Einbauhöhe. Darauf musst Du einfach achten.


ok würde denn die pace ausm bikemarkt passn??


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ok würde denn die pace ausm bikemarkt passn??



Ja, hab auch eine 440er Pace in einem 05er Zaskar Team, gleiche Einbaulänge (mit Sag) wie ein (alte) SID.
Pace RC 31 sind soweit ich weiß bis 92kg zugelassen, mehr wie 80kg würde ich aber nicht riskieren es sei denn du fährst nur Forststraßen.
Ich fahre mit meiner mittlerweile auch heftige Trails und auch Marathons, geht super, nur so ab km 80 tun einem schon die Handgelenke weh


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja, hab auch eine 440er Pace in einem 05er Zaskar Team



guuuut  u wieviel hält die aus geländemäßig? u gibts probleme mit ner 180er bremsscheibe? u wie steif is die, bewegt die sich stark wenn du bremst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. Juni 2008)

die Pace RC 31 ist wesentlich steifer als die Federgabeln die ich vorher in dem Bike gefahren bin (RS Duke Race, RS SID, Manitou R7 super), auf Forststraßen hängst Du damit bergab jeden Fedegabelfahrer ab (bergauf sowieso)
Ist schon lustig wenn man auf Marathons bergab die Fully-Fahrer überholt.  
Ich fahre mit der Gabel alles was ich auch mit einer Federgabel gefahren bin, wird halt anstrengend auf wurzeligen Trails, ansonsten hat die Gabel eine recht hohe Eigendämpfung und schluckt kleinere Schläge wesentlich besser wie eine Alu- oder Stahlstarrgabel.
Ein Freund von mir ist schon zweimal die TAC mit einer Pace gefahren, ist halt einfach Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2008)

klingt ja vielversprechend  aber was is TAC?


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2008)

TAC = *T*rans*A*lp *C*hallenge


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2008)

thx


----------



## chrrup150 (19. Juni 2008)

ich kenn auch einige kuriere die die pace rc 31 fahren. die sind damit auch zufrieden, gerade wegen der gewissen eigendämpfung, der enormen seitensteifigkeit und der nicht zuletzt robustheit.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2008)

hab sie jetz geil geil geil ein traum. carbon, titan, aluminium, magnesium... 
aber wenn man die hände nich am lenker hat is das vorderrad jetz ziemlich anfällig für seitenwind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Backfisch, zeig mal im Ganzen, die Gabel scheint nett auszusehen.



Sodele, aber ohne Steuersatz, deshalb wirkt der Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher als er eigentlich ist.








Bereits eingetroffen, aber noch nicht montiert: neuer Syncros Steuersatz HC AM
Noch auf dem Postweg: älterer Kore Vorbau, alte Syncros Stütze.

Und ja, der Zustand des Dachbodens ist der Grund, warum ich so wenig Zeit zum schrauben habe.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2008)

Sieht vielversprechend aus, bin auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juni 2008)

Ich hab heute mal versucht, den Steuersatz (Syncros HC AM) einzupressen. Keine Chance. Mit dem gleichen Werkzeug (Maschinenschraube, Unterlagscheiben, Holzklötze) hab ich vor kurzem einen Tange beim Avalanche eingebaut, aber der Syncros wollte sich heute immer verkanten. Da muss ich wohl mal wieder zum Dealer dackeln.


----------



## HimoRoyden (30. Juni 2008)

Hey Backfisch!

Das sieht ja mal richtig lecker aus... Ein einzig wahrer Konkurent...

Ich bin wieder ein wenig infiziert und werde mein X ein wenig verfeinern. Hab mir da endlich mal Laufräder gegönnt und die passende Julie. Wollt eigentlich die weisse Hayes aber...schweigen. Weisses SRAM 9.0 SW ist mir bei ebay raus. Die rims sind weiss...
evtl. noch ein neuer Sattel. Der Selle Scheiss (aufrichtig) knarzt als einziges Teil an einem perfekten Rad. Ich werd wohl drauf ********n und nen neuen montieren. weiss?

Keep me updated about ya bike!

Ach [email protected]: Hast recht mit der Gabel. Die STM ziert mein Wohnzimmer. Werd da mal ein wenig Steifigkeit und Luftpatronen einbeziehen...´TBC


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

So.

Mit etwas Hilfe und einem Termin im Nacken ist das X jetzt endlich aufgebaut. Kleine Änderungen wird es wohl noch geben, aber erstmal finde ich es schön (und ich bin froh über eine Baustelle weniger). 
Und es ist pfeilschnell.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2008)

Saubär  Wie wärs noch mit schwarzen Bremsen? Super geworden, ich nehms


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

Danke!

Schwarze Bremsen waren auch angedacht, konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden. Daher wurde es erstmal die SD7 und die FR5-Griffe aus der Teilekiste. In echt sind die Bremsen etwas dunkler und passen gar nicht mal so schlecht. Nur die Bremshebel sind sehr silbern, vielleicht montiere ich auch die originalen SD7-Hebel.

Ich liebe die SD7 einfach, die stoppt mich wie meine 203mm Hayes.


----------



## hoeckle (4. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich liebe die SD7 einfach, die stoppt mich wie meine 203mm Hayes.


 

naja, was bei ner hayes ja nix heissen will.....


----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

Ich wusste, dass sowas kommt. 

Die funktioniert aber sehr gut... gerade im Harz mit Abfahrtgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 56 km/h und 120kg Systemgewicht getestet. 


Das X habe ich übrigens gerade im Bikeladen nebenan gewogen: 10,3 !


----------



## hoeckle (4. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass sowas kommt.
> 
> Die funktioniert aber sehr gut... gerade im Harz mit Abfahrtgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 56 km/h und 120kg Systemgewicht getestet.


 

naja, von nem mehrfachen code besitzer kann man ja auch nix anderes erwarten, gell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)

Ich wollte Dich gerade "Poser" oder sowas schimpfen, da fiel mir meine XTR ein.


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, eine Augenweide. Passt gut zu Unbekannter Nr.1 und Unbekannter Nr.2 im Popo Club. lol. Fährst du im Leder-Outfit? 

Geile Maschine. Pfeilschnell kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Gewicht ist mal eine Ansage....


----------



## spatzel (6. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> So.
> 
> Mit etwas Hilfe und einem Termin im Nacken ist das X jetzt endlich aufgebaut. Kleine Änderungen wird es wohl noch geben, aber erstmal finde ich es schön (und ich bin froh über eine Baustelle weniger).
> Und es ist pfeilschnell.



Ha!Da passt mein Ex-Kore ja mal wirklich super dran!Das Ding rockt.....Den Rahmen würd ich mir ja auch noch...........aber ich hörs jetzt schon:Schon wieder ein Fahrrad???


----------



## Backfisch (6. September 2008)

Danke (an beide)

Der Kore war leider zu lang und wurde durch einen GT-Vorbau ersetzt.


----------

